# Graco 1250



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow I haven't been on here in years. Good to see a lot of the same people posting. Hope everyone is doing well. anyway I am looking at getting a new texture sprayer. I can get a brand new, well used once graco 1250 for $900.00. I was thinking about the 1500 but ultimately the 1250 seems to be a pretty good deal. Anyone have and use a 1250. Care to comment on how it performs. Used for knockdown only.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Had one, I wouldn't go with the 1250 if your going to do any volume this machine needs lots maintenance to keep it running like new. Your better off with something bigger. Mark IV or V


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

Ive used both the 1250 and the 1500 and to me they both suck lol lol both are two slow and not enough adjustments mechanical wise, but for 900 bucks...... i guess why not. Those pumps adjust more or less by mud consistency then the mechanical side as the air pressure has no adjustments only material adjustments.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Tigahshark said:


> Ive used both the 1250 and the 1500 and to me they both suck lol lol both are two slow and not enough adjustments mechanical wise, but for 900 bucks...... i guess why not. Those pumps adjust more or less by mud consistency then the mechanical side as the air pressure has no adjustments only material adjustments.


Not so on the 1500. Adjust the air at the gun. I've had one for ten years or more and once you figure it out it's a great machine. I've sprayed out ceilings in 1500sqft houses in one shot and gone back and knocked them down by myself.

Granted it doesn't have the power of a big rig, but the versatility and control is perfect for a one or two man crew.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, and I have used the 1250 a time or two. I wasn't very impressed.


----------

